# Air fryer recipes



## Rafiki

~Air fryer recipes https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=air+fryer+recipes&spf=1494731904161
~Best air fryer recipes https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=best+air+fryer+recipes&spf=1494731904162

Air Fryer Recipes: 100+ Best Delicious AirFryer Recipes - Book airfryerreviews.co.uk/airfryer-recipes/
Air Fry Everything: Foolproof Recipes for Fried Favorites and Easy Fresh Ideas by Blue Jean Chef, Meredith Laurence (The Blue Jean Chef) ...


----------



## cindylucifer

I love my Air Fryer! Haven't used my oven in months.


----------

